# Good news on et



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Just wanted to update u.......out of my 5 embryos.....4 made it to blast....yippee!

They advisd me to only have 1 replaced but i insisted on 2 !!  So now they are back with me and i cant wait til next sat to test. I really feel good about this one!

So im officially on my 2ww now. Ill keep ckecking in on ya though.

Good luck to u all girls. 

Alexia


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Alexia wishing u loads of luck with your 2ww

Kate xx​


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

I have everything crossed for you 

Carrie
XX


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

alexia

wishing you good luck   

out of curiosity were you able to freeze the other 2 blasts?

ritz.


----------



## charna (Feb 6, 2006)

Best of luck


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks girls

Ritz -yes we did freeze the other two, they pretty much insisted!!!

alexia


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Well done honey!! Roll on next saturday!!!

Good luck!!
xxxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Fantastic Alexia!!    on getting to blasts and    for next Saturday!    

Maria xx


----------



## midwifedee (Jan 2, 2007)

what great news Alexia,

sit in there tight and let us know how you get on, 
not long now till Saturday. 

All the best, crossed fingers and everything for you

Dee


----------

